
CA Pastor on Orlando Mass Shooting:‘The Tragedy Is That More of Them Didn’t Die’ - raddad
http://www.theroot.com/articles/news/2016/06/calif-pastor-on-orlando-mass-shooting-the-tragedy-is-that-more-of-them-didnt-die/
======
nervoustwit
You know how we are always saying that muslims don't denounce Islamic
Fundamentalist terrorism enough? As a Christian, let me say that this asshat
doesn't know the bible and has no business preaching.

~~~
raddad
I don't know how these guys get off saying stuff like that like the guy who
said the Katrina hurricane victims deserved what they got for being sinners
and the church that protests at funerals. Then when something is done or said
to them it's all about the devils work. I'm pretty certain these behaviors are
not condoned in any religion or belief system.

